# Moxier Mail (Exchange) vs TouchDown for Smartphones



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been using Touchdown for my work e-mail for quite sometime & recently came across Moxier. Has anyone used both or use Moxier that could share an opinion or experience with it? I like the rule-based alerting from Touchdown but I don't like that it doesn't over-ride the system notifications. Basically if my phone is on silent Touchdown won't alert me & it is kind of important that it does. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

